# FR: boute-en-train, boutentrain - genre & pluriel



## starryeyed15

"Un Boute-en-train" C'est toujours masculin?

Est-ce qu'on peut dire "C'est une vraie boute-en-train"?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut starryeyed15,

Oui, toujours masculin... (cf. l'étymologie !)


----------



## Locape

Ce n'est pas sur le genre que je me pose des questions, mais sur le pluriel. Je lis que 'boute-en-train' est invariable, mais qu'il existe aussi 'boutentrain' d'après l'orthographe rectifiée de 1990, est-ce que le pluriel est vraiment 'boutentrains' ? Je n'ai jamais vu le mot attaché sans tirets ou espaces (mon correcteur automatique d'orthographe ne le reconnaît pas), et je croyais donc que le pluriel était incorrect, mais une personne non francophone l'écrit dans un texte, c'est donc admis ?


----------



## olivier68

Jolie question.
Pour moi, après consultation de plusieurs dictionnaires (papier & internet), c'est techniquement considéré comme masculin (mais je ne vois pas pourquoi on ne pourrait dire _une_).  Par contre, et c'est logique, c'est invariable, par construction, en nombre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend de l'orthographe :

standard : _un boute-en-train, des boute-en-train_
rectifiée : _un boutentrain, des boutentrain*s*_
Quant au genre, tous les dictionnaires (y compris le Wiktionnaire pourtant réputé progressiste) le donnent pour exclusivement masculin. Avec l'orthographe rectifiée, je ne vois toutefois pas de raison valable de l'exclure…

_Marie est *un* véritable boute-en-train._​_Marie est *une* véritable boutentrain._​


----------



## olivier68

Je n'ai aucun souci avec l'emploi au féminin, mais je reste perplexe quant au pluriel… Cela ne fait guère sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'est-ce qui ne fait guère de sens ? Selon l'orthographe rectifiée, tous les substantifs prennent la marque du pluriel.

De la même manière, on écrit _un porte-monnaie, des porte-monnaie_, mais _un portemonnaie, des portemonnaie*s*_.


----------



## olivier68

C'est bien cela qui, ici, m'ennuie dans l'orthographe rectifiée !
Sauf à être numismate ou en voyage à l'étranger, on porte de la monnaie, pas des monnaies.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'invariabilité a certes du sens pour les mots composés _boute-en-train_ et _porte-monnaie_, avec traits d'union, où les constituants originaux et étymologiques sont encore bien visibles. Mais les termes agglutinés _boutentrain_ et _portemonnaie_ sont de nouveaux noms, des noms à part entière. Ils prennent donc la marque du pluriel comme n'importe quel autre substantif de la langue française. Depuis la fin du XVIIIe siècle on écrit sans trait d'union _un portemanteau, des portemanteau*x*_ et plus personne ne s'en étonne. Pourquoi devrait-il en aller différemment pour _boutentrain_ et _portemonnaie_ ?


----------



## Locape

Merci pour ces précisions, je crois que c'est une question d'habitude. Depuis toujours j'ai lu et écrit la plupart de ces mots avec un trait d'union, je les lis beaucoup plus vite ainsi. Je ne suis pas encore habituée au pluriel, ma première réaction est de me dire que c'est incorrect.


----------



## olivier68

J'avoue être d'accord avec Locape.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si cela peut vous rassurer, je n'écris pas non plus ces mots agglutinés et je ne leur fais donc pas non plus prendre la marque du pluriel. Pour moi aussi cette orthographe rectifiée me paraît étrange. C'est toutefois purement personnel et subjectif. La nouvelle orthographe est certainement légitime et correcte.


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir MC : je vais ici m'en rester m'accrocher à l'aspect "_purement personnel et subjectif_", lequel m'évite des pluriels que je trouve assez aléatoires.


----------



## Alsako

Maître Capello said:


> _Marie est *une* véritable boutentrain._​



Dans ce cas, autant aller jusqu'au bout, et féminiser le mot :
Marie est une véritable boutentrain*e.*


----------



## olivier68

pitié...


----------



## Locape

Je ne suis pas sûre qu'on comprendrait ce que ça veut dire, surtout à l'oral !


----------



## olivier68

Je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne pas le faire : on n'y comprendra rien ou on  surinterprétera.


----------



## Bezoard

Alsako said:


> Marie est une véritable boutentrain*e.*


Espérons qu'elle n'est pas trop pètesèche !


----------



## olivier68

Bravo !


----------

